# Avatar Drawer :D



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ello guys! :-D i recently have had a craving to draw, anyone up for some pics drawn of your bettas? :-D cause i sure am!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

How about Beuce?


----------

